# a dark day



## greenshoes (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello ladies, I am new to the forums although I have been reading all your stories for a while now.

I had a bad day and I feel alone and sad. I found out today that I will not be treated through the NHS as my FHS is sky high. And the appeal is a no-no according to the consultant and the second opinion. I had further tests results today to confirm this,  and they were worst than the ones that I took initially. After 7 long years TTC and at 37 years old it has not worked out. I was expecting a second call today to reconfirm if there was a little ray of hope when I discovered a few minutes before this that my DP has been flirting with a work colleague by email. I confronted him and he was shocked and angry at my accusations, we had an argument and then I received the dreaded call to confirm the results. I am angry and upset at the same time. DP has asked me what did the hospital say but I told him to get lost. He doesn't know if the hospital gave us the results or not, but I am in a job I hate, with no real prospects of becoming parents, and by the looks of it by DP looking elsewhere for sympathy. Not good. I am trying to stay positive and look forward to the future but today is not a good day...


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Massive hug-     

That is a lot for you to deal with- I'm thinking of you.

K x


----------



## maybe tomorrow (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello htere,
Sending you big hugs   
I wish there were some words I could send to comfort you at this time... but just know you have lots of support on this site.
Karen
xxxx


----------



## greenshoes (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you ladies, after a sleepless night i think i will take a day at a time and see how it goes. Thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Greenshoes   

It must all feel so raw for you atm hun and it sounds like you have alot on your plate   

Best idea is to take one day at a time and just dont push yourself too hard.  Its not easy coming to terms with something that has been your dream for so long but do come join us on the general chat thread and we can all walk that road together  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## dreamweaver (Oct 17, 2005)




----------

